# The Smoke Ring Fatty



## pokernut

I entered this in the recent Throwdown, and while I did not make the podium I must thank the few people who voted in my favor.

As suggested in the rules I tried to be original and think outside the box so I went with a hollowed out log as opposed to the traditional style.













1286d7aa0820b0ca0d75905d32756fa3.jpg



__ pokernut
__ Oct 10, 2012






    That was the extent of my originality however, as I stuck with what I knew and made your basic breakfast fatty. After seeing some of the other entrants amazing work and delicious ingredients I knew I was doomed, but I had a lot of fun doing this event and my consolation is that after a lot of searching I could not find anyone who had ever went this route, so until I'm proven wrong I own the patent and all royalties will be paid to ME to cover recent poker losses
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.

My co-workers loved it and I got many ata-boys which is really why we do this isn't it?

   So, without further ado, I give you the "Smoke Ring Fatty"...













2012-09-13163619.jpg



__ pokernut
__ Oct 10, 2012






    I would have never imagined ever using a bundt pan in my life but since I was putting meat in it I think He-men everywhere will give me a pass. I lined it with plastic wrap before laying down a nice even bed of maple sausage.













2012-09-13163844.jpg



__ pokernut
__ Oct 10, 2012






   Then a layer of cheddar....













2012-09-13164328.jpg



__ pokernut
__ Oct 10, 2012






   Upon which, went a ring of hard boiled eggs...













2012-09-13164552.jpg



__ pokernut
__ Oct 10, 2012






    Smothered with more cheese to help fill in any voids...













2012-09-13165219.jpg



__ pokernut
__ Oct 10, 2012






    Them capped with the remainder of the sausage and massaging it into a presentable form.













2012-09-13201127.jpg



__ pokernut
__ Oct 10, 2012






This thing was a beast, with nearly 3 pounds of sausage. I knew it would be impossible to manage in its soft state so it had to set up in the freezer for a good hour before I could handle it.













2012-09-13202632.jpg



__ pokernut
__ Oct 10, 2012






    I spent far to much time on my CAD program at work trying to figure out how to put a bacon weave on this thing, finally having to settle for just a bacon wrap. It turned out well though as bacon is usually tapered which helped with even coverage. Also, toothpicks sure helped in tacking down the ends underneath while cooking.













2012-09-13232625.jpg



__ pokernut
__ Oct 10, 2012


















2012-09-13232729.jpg



__ pokernut
__ Oct 10, 2012






    The result after 3 hours of smoking. I fell in love the second I pulled it out, I hated the thought of having to cut into it but my hunger got the best of me.













2012-09-13235151.jpg



__ pokernut
__ Oct 10, 2012






    In hindsight, my presentation sucked, but this was my first attempt and I will ramp things up the next go-round!

Thanks for looking.

Ken


----------



## jrod62

Now that thinking outside the box !!!! Thumbs Up
Show this to the wife she told me to stay away from her pan !! 
So sorry I wont be able to send you any royalties for it. :biggrin:
does look good !!


----------



## pokernut

jrod62 said:


> Now that thinking outside the box !!!! Thumbs Up
> Show this to the wife she told me to stay away from her pan !!
> So sorry I wont be able to send you any royalties for it. :biggrin:
> does look good !!



   I would have got that reaction to, so I went with the old "it's better to ask for forgiveness than permission" angle on this one and used when she went to bed.
Thanks for the comment.


----------



## arnie

I thought it was a great idea

I'm always looking for ideas outside of the box

I will try it and most likely introduce it in my next class


----------



## scarbelly

That was a great looking fattie and I bet it tasted awesome too


----------



## smokinhusker

Outstanding idea and really "thinking outside the box". I have an extra pan if anyone needs to borrow it


----------



## bwsmith_2000

I think that's a great idea! I wish I had the ability to think of different things like this. I'm just wondering if it tasted as good as it looked. Great post ...... thanks.


----------



## daveomak

Ken, morning.... I thought your fatty was very original and creative...  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ....  Dave


----------



## whtplainssmoker

I was wondering how you got the hard boiled eggs in there.  Did the smoke get into them as well or just the sausage?


----------



## spoolinaz

A fatty torus! I really like that you used CAD to aid in cooking, I use 3D all day long here...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Some sort of a french braid on the bacon might work. Or better yet, make a pair of fingercuffs out of bacon! slice it open and slide the bacon-cuff around, it's a thought...


----------



## pokernut

Spoolinaz said:


> A fatty torus! I really like that you used CAD to aid in cooking, I use 3D all day long here...Thumbs Up  Some sort of a french braid on the bacon might work. Or better yet, make a pair of fingercuffs out of bacon! slice it open and slide the bacon-cuff around, it's a thought...



  I seriously considered the French braid idea, but I could not think of a way to make 4 foot bacon slices, your finger cuff suggestion has triggered some new ideas in my head for the next time though.

   As I said everyone at work loved it, none had even heard of the fatty so I was king for a day, they keep asking me to bring more in. These NC folk take their breakfast seriously so impressing them was a win by itself.

WPS....I doubt the smoke got to the eggs but you could not notice

Thanks for the positive comments and hope it inspires others to improve upon the idea.

Ken


----------



## vegassmokeout

That is just too cool.  Looks great!!!!


----------



## kathrynn

Coolness! I have a bundt pan that "died" (silly story)......you have given me another reason to keep it around! Haven't done a fatty yet!


----------



## chef jimmyj

I missed this but, I think that is a totally cool idea for shaping a Fattie and would be the Talk of the Town on a buffet table at a Pot Luck Dinner. Great Job...JJ


----------



## rodel

That looks awesome.  I hadn't heard of fatties (well not this kind) until I came here!

You could also call that one the a-hole fatty, but it probably wouldn't sell as good.


----------



## sarnott

I think that was an absolutely amazing idea! That opens up a whole new series of ways to make a fattie.

Great job.

Scott


----------



## meateadder

KathrynN said:


> Coolness! I have a bundt pan that "died" (silly story)......you have given me another reason to keep it around! Haven't done a fatty yet!


  I think we need to hear your silly story..


----------



## meateadder

Chef JimmyJ said:


> I missed this but, I think that is a totally cool idea for shaping a Fattie and would be the Talk of the Town on a buffet table at a Pot Luck Dinner. Great Job...JJ


I'm thinking a Christmas themed one might be a great idea for our annual company luncheon next month...a meat wreath thingy...just need to nail down the right ingredients for the holidays.


----------



## 1beezer

I like it and I'm going to have to look around the kitchen to see if the ex left the bunt pan behind.


----------



## donr

48" bacon strips for french braiding

Grind the pork belly, ad correct amount of cure to it, mix it, let it sit for 4 hours in the fridge, then run it through a custom tip on a jerky cannon.  It would be like making turkey bacon out of real bacon.  You could cold smoke it on a 2x2 framed aluminum screen sheet.  You could use a long cardboard box or heating duct as the smoker tilted up at an angle with an AMNPS at the bottom.

This would give you essentially ground bacon.  I think it would taste the same.

 Don


----------



## donr

Cold smoke the eggs and cheese ahead of time with the same wood you use for the fatty.  If you soft boiled the eggs you may be able to get keep the yolks runny.


----------



## wes w

Ken, what an awesome idea.  I have not done a fatty yet.  I have an event coming up and this is a great idea.  It will be an evening event, but the breakfast fatty would still work as a snack tray.  

Thanks for sharing the "outside the box" idea.


----------



## therealfrosty

I love the originality of this, Well done sir!


----------



## pokernut

Wes W said:


> Ken, what an awesome idea.  I have not done a fatty yet.  I have an event coming up and this is a great idea.  It will be an evening event, but the breakfast fatty would still work as a snack tray.
> 
> Thanks for sharing the "outside the box" idea.


   The beauty of the Fatty is you can mix almost any ingredients together to suit the occasion... let us know how yours turns out!


----------



## mneeley490

Hmmm. Don't know how I missed this on the first go round. That looks awesome!

Can I ask how long it took? I'm assuming it would cook somewhat longer than a normal fatty.

This looks like a perfect opportunity to try a Minion-method ring around the inside of the ol' Weber OTG.


----------



## pokernut

If I remember correctly the cooking time was the same as any  log style fatty I have done. Even with 3x the sausage. I think having a "core of egg" helped reduce the cooking time as well.


----------



## bear55

I made one using your bundt pan idea, had some minor inperfections with the bacon wrap and when I can figure out how to post pictures here I will.  However, even with the minor mistake the fatty was outstanding.


----------



## tom knotek

Thanks for the idea.  I made this up yesterday to smoke today for the super bowl.  Pics when done.  Great idea!


----------



## pokernut

I can't wait to see your guys pics !!


----------



## mr sunshine

Oh man, must try this one. Kinda like a smoked scotch egg.


----------



## smokeusum

I LOVE IT!


----------



## dgilley

A very nice twist on what appears to be the common "loaf" style presentation.  Good thinking.  I hope it tasted half as good as it looked.


----------



## arnie

Pokernut I finally got me a bundt cake pan for the right price.

Nothing and it was delivered.

If I can have my way I will try your recipe out next weekend.


----------

